# newspaper nails



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

i've been wanting to try this out! super cute. right?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

So how did you do it?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

I like it! Especially the crossword puzzle!! LOL!!  Very creative.


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Googled this because I am in love with this look now!!

Here are some tutorials...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRQOj8dXLa0


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jul 1, 2011)

I love this look!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm going to try it for my next mani in a couple days!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 1, 2011)

That is so cool!  I'm just getting into the holographics and the crackle/shatters.  So, it will be a bit before I get around to doing the newsprint, but I'm so there! lol


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jul 2, 2011)

The only thing I wish about this type of mani is that there were a way to make the print appear not backwards! You'd have to find some freaky newspaper printed backwards to do that though! LOL I did see one really cool mani which was using the same technique as this, but with Archie Comics! &lt;3


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I wish about this type of mani is that there were a way to make the print appear not backwards! You'd have to find some freaky newspaper printed backwards to do that though! LOL I did see one really cool mani which was using the same technique as this, but with Archie Comics! &lt;3


You can make your own newspaper print. You'll need an ink printer and scanner. Just scan the newspaper print (or book page) and using some type of paint program reverse the image, print, cut into strips like in the video and apply. When you remove the paper the words would be legible.


----------

